# Etwas sonderbares passiert in meinem Zimmer...



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

*Kleines Vorwort, das ganze hier ist eine kleine Geschichte mit anschließender Frage.
Wer ungerne länger geschriebene Probleme anderer Leute liest sollte sich hier nicht die Mühe machen.*

Freitag, 13. August 2010, 2:32 AM.

Ich logge mich in WoW ein, schaue meine Chars durch und denke mir "hmmmm ich hab Lust meinen Tank DK zu leveln". 
Also logge ich mich mit meinem 76er DK ein. Nachdem ich prompt in der DK Burg erschienen bin, melde ich mich für ein Random Dungeon an, 
es kommt Feste Drak Tharon. Der gesamte run verläuft ohne irgendwelche Zwischenfälle, Ich bedanke mich für den Run, 
und sage ihnen bescheid, dass ich kurz nach draußen mir eine rauchen gehe und nach 10 Minuten wieder da bin, 
sollte dann noch wer da sein mache ich noch ein paar Innis. 

10 Minuten später, ein Troll Hunter, Level 76, sogar von meinem Server ist als einzige Person übrig geblieben. Ich sage "re" und bedanke mich für die Geduld.

Dann meldete ich uns für einen weiteren Random Dungeon an. Während wir auf der Suche waren schloss ich mein Fenster, weils kalt wurde.
Zack, nächste Gruppe gefunden, Gundrak, so weit so gut vorm 1. Boss ein Wipe wegen Healer dc. macht aber 'nix. Als wir als Geister zurück 
in die Instanz laufen fällt mir auf, dass akkustisch irgendetwas in meinem Zimmer anders ist. Ich machte kurz meine Audiogeräte aus, und horchte.
Neben dem Surren des Computers und einem leisen Sachten Autobahngeräusch im Hintergrund (wir wohnen nicht weit weg von einer) hörte ich irgendein seltsames leises "Kratzen" von irgendwo her aus meinem Zimmer. Nachdem wir uns in WoW wiederbelebt hatten klickte ich bei einer der Personen auf Folgen und sagte "brb", stand auf und horchte noch einmal. Das Kratzen war lauter geworden, ich konnte jedoch nicht genau bestimmen von wo her es kam, nur dass es entweder aus den Wänden oder der Decke kam. Da die Gruppe mir sehr symphatisch vorkam und viel chattete, stellte ich dann einfach mal die Frage: "Hat jemand von euch schonmal von einem auf den anderen Tag ein komisches Geräusch aus den Wänden gehört, was sich so anhört als ob da auf der anderen Seite irgendjemand mit seinen Fingernägeln am herumkratzen ist?"

Die erste Antwort die kam war "óÔ", welche irgendwie nicht so hilfreich war. Die zweite Antwort einer anderen Person: "Wie hört sich das denn genau an?" Ich horchte noch einmal, erinnerte mich daran dass Wespen und Hornissen gerne an Holz herumkauten, daher sagte ich: "Als hätte ich irgendwie ne Wespe in meiner Holzvertäflung, welche gerade am naschen ist." Die Person sagte: "Könnte sein, Wespen oder Hornissen machen sehr viel Krach. Kannst ja gleich mal in deinem Zimmer die Wände untersuchen, wir warten solange." Ich nahm das Angebot natürlich in Frage und beeilte mich, da sie ohne Tank schlecht weitermachen konnten. Es fiel mir auf, dass das Kratzen immer Lauter, jedoch auch unregelmäßiger wurde. Ich stieg auf mein Bett und horchte an der Decke. Das Kratzen kam ganz aus der Nähe, aber nicht von da. Von den Wänden kam es auch nicht. Ich klopfte die Wände in regelmäßigen Abständen ab, um eventuell irgendein Summen oder so etwas von einer eingeklemmten Wespe oder Hornisse zu bemerken. Ich ging aus meinem Zimmer raus, um zu schauen, ob es vielleicht von draußen irgendwo kommt. Nichts.

Ich ging wieder in mein Zimmer rein, setzte mich an den Pc und sagte "Keine Ahnung wo es herkommt, oder ob es ne Wespe ist", und äußerte danach, dass ich einen starken Hass auf Wespen und etwas angst vor ihnen aufgrund sehr schlechter früherer Erfahrungen habe. Endboss, alles läuft perfekt, er liegt, und alle ausser der Jäger am Anfang leaven. Er fragte mich, ob das Kratzen immernoch da ist, und ich antwortete mit "Ja, nur es hört sich so an als ob sich der Punkt, von dem das Kratzen kommt jede Sekunde permanent verändert". Die nächste Antwort die kam brachte mich schon etwas ins Schwitzen, weil er sagte, dass eventuell in den Wänden Kabelbrände entstanden sein könnten, und sich das Knistern wie ein Kratzen anhört.

Ich fragte ihn, ob man das nicht normalerweise riechen müsse, bzw Störungen an Geräten erkennen müsse, er war sich jedoch unsicher. Ich sagte ihm kurz "Afklo.", ging aufs Klo, kam wieder herein, und hörte auf einmal fast so etwas wie einen ganz leisen Knall. Habe mich auch erschrocken. Schrieb ihm dann in WoW, dass ich mal meinen Pc ausschalte, um die ganze Situation zu überprüfen. Als ich den Pc ausmachte passierte etwas sehr sehr seltsames. Das Kratzen wurde bemerkbar leiser, hörte jedoch nicht auf. Ich kann nicht sagen ob es mir nur durch den Computer lauter vorkam (Er ist etwas älter und lauter als gewöhnliche, da mein richtiger zz kaputt ist) oder ob es wirklich viel leiser geworden ist. 

Ich klopfte noch einmal die Wände langsam ab. Nichts, das kratzen geht leise in regelmäßigen Abständen weiter. 

Es ist ca. 3:45. 

Ich verließ mein Zimmer und horchte in der gesamten Wohnung ob nicht irgendwo etwas ähnliches zu hören war, und roch auch, ob womöglich irgendetwas angekokelt war. Keine Funde.

Da ich zu der Zeit keinen aufwecken konnte, da ich sonst womöglich erstmal etwas zu hören bekommen hätte (Eltern + Bruder mussten bald in der frühe arbeiten gehen) ging ich in die Küche mit meinem Handy und vertrieb mir etwas die Zeit damit, und aß etwas... 

5:00. Es wurd langsam extrem langweilig und ich beschloss, in mein Zimmer zurückzugehen. Ich hatte vergessen, mich bei dem Troll Jäger zu melden also wollte mich noch prompt bei ihm melden, den Pc ausschalten und schlafen gehen. Als ich eintrat war das erste, was mir auffiel, dass das seltsame Kratzen überhaupt nichtmehr zu hören war. Selbst als ich den Pc angeschaltet habe war nichts des ganzen mehr zu hören. Verwundert erzählte ich dem Troll Jäger, was geschehen ist, und fragte ihn nach einer Vorstellung was denn nun wirklich passiert sein könnte.
Das einzige was zurück kam war " 'n Poltergeist? Kein Plan. Gute Nacht." Zap er war offline..


Naja und das war nun die mehr oder weniger interessante Geschichte. Bin mir sicher es gibt einen einfachen plausiblen Grund dafür, die Sache geht mir aber einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...


Hätte jemand von euch eine Idee was das war? Ich weiß nichtmehr weiter und kann auch wirklich nicht auffhören darüber nachzudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs mir aber auch nicht ausgedacht oder so, ist alles so wie beschrieben passiert



mfg Destro


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

cool story bro!

Nein Spass. Also bei solchen Sachen bin Ich etwas empfindlicher muss Ich sagen. Besonderes wenn Ich irgendwelche Geräusche höre wie etwas Knacken oder so. Da bin Ich immer total angespannt. Besonders wenn Ich Nachts alleine im Hause bin. Ich kann mir selbst nicht erklären was es sein könnte. Da Ich so etwas noch nie erlebt habe. Aber es hört sich doch etwas unheimlich an, muss Ich sagen (:

Aber wenn es wieder weg ist, brauchst du dir keine weiteren Sorgen machen. Nur dann, wenn das Geräusch wieder auftritt. Eventuell auch zur selben Uhrzeit. Also behalte es mal im Auge oder im Ohr. Und falls da nichts mehr kommt, ist die Sache auch gegessen. Da wir selber nicht wissen hier im Forum oder in World of Warcraft wie sich das Geräusch genau anhört, können wir da auch nicht helfen.


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Soll ja auch nicht direkt nur als Frage gelten sondern halt als Frage und gleichzeitig als kleine Geschichte, welche hier ja so oft im Buffed Forum gepostet werden


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Gut, dann gehört es hier hinein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/6-rpg-forum/

/gemeldet


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gut, dann gehört es hier hinein: http://www.buffed.de...um/6-rpg-forum/
> 
> /gemeldet



Alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir unter RPG was anderes gedacht, dachte das hier wär das beste Forum dafür

Naja wird dann hoffentlich gemoved


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2010)

Ich kann dir zwar bei deinem Problem nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich hör ab und an in meinem Zimmer wie irgendwas leichtes irgendwo runterfällt(so als würde man einen Kieselstein aus 1m Höhe fallen lassen), und ich finde nie raus woher das kommt.
In hoffe dann nur immer das es keine kleinen Spinnen sind die wir in Massen im Garten und ums Hause haben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2010)

Schreib öfter mal was, du kannst das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Thema:

Ich vermute mal, das Haus in dem du wohnst steht auf einem Gebiet ,dass viel früher mal ein Schlachtfeld gewesen ist. Das Kratzen, welches du gehört hast, war der Versuch der verstorbenen Krieger, in unsere Realität zurückzukehren.
Dazu diente dein eingeschalteter PC mit laufendem World of Warcraft als Medium. 
Die Aura die von dem Spiel ausgeht hat vermutlich aufgrund seiner kriegerischen Grundtendenz einen Einfluss auf die gefallenen Soldaten von damals und könnte so die Realitätseben kippen und ein Druchgang erzeugen.
Als du den PC ausgeschaltet hast, hat sich die Aura langsam abgebaut so dass das Geräusch zunächst schwächer wurden.

Ich würde dir dir raten, den Rechner zu exorzieren (bitte nur mit einem vom Vatikan zugelassenen Exorzisten)

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

Ohr


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zwar bei deinem Problem nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich hör ab und an in meinem Zimmer wie irgendwas leichtes irgendwo runterfällt(so als würde man einen Kieselstein aus 1m Höhe fallen lassen), und ich finde nie raus woher das kommt.
> In hoffe dann nur immer das es keine kleinen Spinnen sind die wir in Massen im Garten und ums Hause haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwo im Dach nen Loch durch das Regenwasser hereintropft oder so? Ansonsten vielleicht Kastanien von nem Baum, der genau in Windrichtung zum Haus steht oder etwas in der Art.. Das würde mir jetzt spontan dazu einfallen. Wenn Spinnen hinunterfallen gibt es im Regelfall gar keine Geräusche, da sie viel zu klein und dünn sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da solltest du dir keine Sorgen machen, ich denk mal wenn überhaupt dann muss es schon eine Vogelspinne sein.

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schreib öfter mal was, du kannst das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab das Gefühl du nimmst mich nicht ganz ernst ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2010)

~Destro~ schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl du nimmst mich nicht ganz ernst ^^



Kratz kratz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Kratz kratz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja du musst es mir ja nicht glauben, ob du mich nun für geisteskrank oder einen Lügner hälst, aber die Geschichte habe ich mir wirklich nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Also in meinen Augen ist das ein Fall für Buffielo Mystery, sprich Dem "Unerklärliches und Übernatürliches"-Fred.
Schließlich kannst du es dir ja nicht erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das RPG-Forum ist in meinen Augen für erfundene Fantasy-Storys, und nicht für sowas^^

Und das war bestimmt ein Glühlampengeist ; )


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also in meinen Augen ist das ein Fall für Buffielo Mystery, sprich Dem "Unerklärliches und Übernatürliches"-Fred.
> Schließlich kannst du es dir ja nicht erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja Ich kenn das Geräusch, wie es sich anhört wenn ne Wespe unter der Holzvertäflung sitzt und da die ganze zeit am rumknabbern ist, das kennst du sicherlich auch. So hat sich das ca. angehört, am Anfang zumindest, nur hinterher wurde es halt immer lauter, als wären es mehr als eine.. Naja soviel dazu ich will nur nochmal betonen dass ich es mir wirklich nicht ausgedacht habe oder so ^^ weil dann würd ich es dazu schreiben


----------



## Huntermoon (13. August 2010)

Mhh, vlt Irgetwelche Tiere, Ratten oder Mäuse. Wenn die Nagen machen die ein Knackend/kratzendes Geräusch, und die können ganzschön laut sein, hatte vor Jahren mal ne Maus als Haustier die immer an ihrem Käfik rumgeknabert hat, und mit ner Lautstärke, die man bei so einem kleinen Tierchen garnicht annehmen würde^^
Aber zurück zu dir: Evtl haben sich die Nager durch denn Keller oder so reingemoggelt? Die finden immer n Weg, wie n Freund mal feststellen musste, ist in ne Patere-Wohnung in nem uralten Haus gezogen, direkt neben nem Bauerhof. Aufjedenfall sind nachts neben nem schlecht/nicht isoliertes Heizungsrohr immer Mäuse Rausgekommen. Irgentwann wurd ims zu Bunt und er hatt das mit was Bauschaum zugemacht, und dann sind die Viecher aus anderen Öffnungen gekommen. Im Endeffekt musste er elf oder zwölf Löcher zumachen bevors zuende war. Aber ich schweife etwas ab... 

Naja, mein Tipp: Falls das Knacken nochmal Auftritt mal gegen die Wand Klopfen. Da mäuse sehr schreckhaft sind solltes dann für ne Zeit verstummen, wenn nicht sind warscheinlich keine Mäuse.


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, vlt Irgetwelche Tiere, Ratten oder Mäuse. Wenn die Nagen machen die ein Knackend/kratzendes Geräusch, und die können ganzschön laut sein, hatte vor Jahren mal ne Maus als Haustier die immer an ihrem Käfik rumgeknabert hat, und mit ner Lautstärke, die man bei so einem kleinen Tierchen garnicht annehmen würde^^
> Aber zurück zu dir: Evtl haben sich die Nager durch denn Keller oder so reingemoggelt? Die finden immer n Weg, wie n Freund mal feststellen musste, ist in ne Patere-Wohnung in nem uralten Haus gezogen, direkt neben nem Bauerhof. Aufjedenfall sind nachts neben nem schlecht/nicht isoliertes Heizungsrohr immer Mäuse Rausgekommen. Irgentwann wurd ims zu Bunt und er hatt das mit was Bauschaum zugemacht, und dann sind die Viecher aus anderen Öffnungen gekommen. Im Endeffekt musste er elf oder zwölf Löcher zumachen bevors zuende war. Aber ich schweife etwas ab...
> 
> Naja, mein Tipp: Falls das Knacken nochmal Auftritt mal gegen die Wand Klopfen. Da mäuse sehr schreckhaft sind solltes dann für ne Zeit verstummen, wenn nicht sind warscheinlich keine Mäuse.



Hmm ja hört sich eigentlich recht plausibel an, nur wir wohnen im ersten Stock, soweit ich weiß führen keine besonderen Rohre hier hoch, zumindest nicht hinter meine Holzvertäflung : / Wenn doch wäre es mir etwas neues.. Ich weiß wohl auf unserem Dachboden hatten wir mal .. vor längerer Zeit Mäuse, aber ansonsten hatten wir eigentlich nie sonstigen Kontakt. Hab wie beschrieben auch die Wand (Auch eine Schräge von der Decke aus) Holzlatte per Holzlatte abgeklopft, es hat sich aber nichts an der Situation verändert. (Konnte auch nicht allzulaut klopfen, immerhin war es ca. 3 Uhr Morgens)


Was mich halt wundert ist warum das Geräusch am Anfang massiv stärker geworden ist und hinterher komplett verschwunden war. Das war ca. zu dem Zeitpunkt als es draußen hell wurde. Ich denke ja mal nicht dass Mäuse nur nachtaktiv sind oder?

Aber trotzdem danke schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## Huntermoon (13. August 2010)

Mhh, ne Mäuse sind nicht nur Nachtaktiv, und selbst wenn würden sie in der Holzvertäfelung ja nix vom sonnenaufgang mitkriegen^^
Auch wespen/Hornissen können es nich gewesen sein weil die nur Tagaktiv sind und sobald es drausen Dunkel ist sofort wieder zum Nest Fliegen.

Achja, biste Öfters so spät auf? Wenn nicht könnte das ja schon öfter aufgetretten sein.

Mhh, mir kommt grad ne Idee: Könnten das evtl Vögel sein die Irgetwie drausen Brüten und du hast das nur so laut wargenommen?^^


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, ne Mäuse sind nicht nur Nachtaktiv, und selbst wenn würden sie in der Holzvertäfelung ja nix vom sonnenaufgang mitkriegen^^
> Auch wespen/Hornissen können es nich gewesen sein weil die nur Tagaktiv sind und sobald es drausen Dunkel ist sofort wieder zum Nest Fliegen.
> 
> Achja, biste Öfters so spät auf? Wenn nicht könnte das ja schon öfter aufgetretten sein.
> ...



Ja das mit den Mäusen stimmt schon ^^ aber sie hätten normalerweise doch erst richtig in fahrt kommen müssen wenn sie merken kein Pc gesumme mehr im Hintergrund, kein Klopfen mehr. Deswegen halte ich das für nicht so warscheinlich (Ausschließen kann man es natürlich nicht, ne Möglichkeit wäre es)

Bei der Sache mit den Wespen wäre ich nicht so Sicher, Ich hatte schon 2 spezifische Fälle, bei einem fall ist eine Biene Mittags durch mein Fenster hineingesummt gekommen, ist 2 - 3 Runden durch mein komplettes Zimmer geflogen (dadurch habe ich sie erst bemerkt), auf einmal ist sie verschwunden. Ein paar Minuten später ist sie dann in einer Ecke an der Decke, an so einem Ausgang von der Holzvertäflung heraus gekrochen gekommen und wieder aus dem Fenster rausgesurrt (Hoffe es ist verständlich für dich) und einander mal wollte ich eine Wespe, welche die ganze Zeit dumm an meinem Fenster herumamfliegen war und nicht heraus kam fangen und sie draußen aussetzen. Sie ist dann auch in so einen Spalt von der Holzvertäflung gekrochen, und ist erstmal nichtmehr dort rausgekrochen. Man hat auch die ganze Zeit so ein leichtes Kratzen gehört, das war ca. in der Dämmerung. 10 Minuten später hatte ich keine Lust mehr zu warten und hab einfach eine kräftige Ladung Deo hinein gesprüht.

Dem klang der Wespe nach hat sie dabei den Löffel abgegeben ^^ (Btw Wespen haben doch garkein Nest oder? oO Nur Bienen und Hornissen soweit ich weiß)

Zum Punkt Abends später auf sein, Ja ich bin zurzeit die Nacht so gut wie immer lang wach. Hab jetzt die 10. hinter mir und das Abi folgt bald, daher habe ich (bzw hatte ich schon zum Großteil) lange Ferien. Muss wirklich sagen, so unlogisch es klingt, es ist wirklich noch nie etwas dergleichen passiert. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich es sofort in das Forum gepostet und nach Meinungen gefragt habe, da ich es mir nicht erklären kann.


Zu der Sache mit den Vögeln, ne ich glaube wirklich nich dass das sein könnte. Weil Vögel, besonders Küken könnten denke ich mal nie so einen Lärm machen, höchstens durch zwitschern aber nicht durch Kratzen ^^ außerdem hätte es wenn dann Tagsüber kommen müssen. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2010)

~Destro~ schrieb:


> Naja du musst es mir ja nicht glauben, ob du mich nun für geisteskrank oder einen Lügner hälst, aber die Geschichte habe ich mir wirklich nicht ausgedacht.



weder noch!! (ernsthaft)

ich hab mir halt nur eine mögliche Erklärung überlegt.
Ich räum aber ein, dass es auch etwas anderes sein könnte


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weder noch!! (ernsthaft)
> 
> ich hab mir halt nur eine mögliche Erklärung überlegt.
> Ich räum aber ein, dass es auch etwas anderes sein könnte



Ja gut. Es hat nur so ironisch geklungen, wie es bei einem Typen, der behauptet hat Aliens gesehen zu haben typisch ist, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ^^

mfg


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Hab gerade nochmal kräftig alles abgeklopft, und ratet mal was bei der untersten Latte bei der Schräge hinter der Holzvertäfelung alles herausgefallen ist.. 3 Tote Wespen und eine Halbtote Hornisse (sie konnte nurnoch kriechen und scheint wohl durch die Erschütterungen zur untersten Latte hin abgerutscht zu sein)

Ich will nicht wissen wie lange die Wespen dadrin schon verreckt sind oder wieviele tote noch dahinter sind.. Naja den Übeltäter hab ich dann wohl geschnappt.. Ich sollte glaube ich mal nicht 24 Stunden am Tag das Fenster auf lassen.


Trotzdem danke an alle Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## Makalvian (13. August 2010)

jedenfalls weißte jetzt wenn dein kratzen noch öfter vorkommt das wespen doch nester bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> jedenfalls weißte jetzt wenn dein kratzen noch öfter vorkommt das wespen doch nester bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich merke dass das kratzen öfter vorkommt weiß ich, dass ich mal mit meinem Staubsauger auf höchster Saugstufe die Ritzen absaugen sollte


*g*


Aber nein ernsthaft, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass so winzige Viecher so einen Lärm machen können.. Naja wobei winzig? Die Hornisse hatte schon ne ordentliche Größe


----------



## asmolol (1. September 2010)

sorry, aber ich fand die geschichte scheisse spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist so n typisches horrorfilm intro.

schade nur das du am ende net rausgefunden hast was es war =( bestimmt in die wand einbetonierte leichen die den drang haben da wieder rauszukommen.

edit: habs überlesen, es waren wohl wespen, hmm?^^
ich hätt mich zu tode gefürchtet wenn mitten mitten in der nacht auf einmal die holzvertäfelung abgefallen wäre und einem ein riesiger schwarm wespen im raum rumgeschwirrt wäre. ich wär glaub ich schreiend aus dem haus gestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw, fliegennetz? oder geht das bei deinen fenstern net?


----------



## Anato (6. September 2010)

Danke den Wespen das sie die Hornisse kalt gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit Hornissen ist nicht zu spaßen, siehst ja gab 3tote Wespen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2010)

Kleine Frage am Rande : Du hast Ohrensammler WIRKLICH ernst genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Yodaku (3. Mai 2011)

Tiere die aufem Dach rumklettern? Tiere vor dem Haus (katzen sind manchmal ziemlich laut). Ist direkt über dir ein Dachboden... eventuell sinds ja Mäuse. Was ziemlich ekliges wäre auch große Spinnen die auf ner Holzdecke oder so rumkrabbeln (hat mich sogar schonmal geweckt o.O). Vllt Wasserleitungen die komisch knattern ^^? Heizungen? Holzdecken oder -verkleidungen die sich verzogen haben? Tiere die an der Hauswand kratzen?


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Lasst den Thread in Frieden sterben


----------

